# Overclock.net Represent! Win Cash!



## admin

Post an image of you representing Overclock.net (properly!) with your lanyard and decals/appliques and you could win a monthly prize of $100 in cash via paypal.

One month we may pick the "best" image, other months we will pick at random.

You only need to enter once as we will use this thread to award future prizes.

Good luck!

admin

Winners so far:
February 2010 - phopholipid
March 2010 - Goobers
April 2010 - IrDewey


----------



## phospholipid

here are my entries for this month :]
yes, i have more appliques. one's on my car, but it's raining in San Diego!


----------



## Juggalo23451

Dang I need to get an applique








I always represent OCN on youtube when making my vids


----------



## tofunater

Guess I need to start putting up my newly acquired decals. Do we just attach pictures here?


----------



## Capwn

Saving the other's I have for me new case


----------



## Rebel4055

Dang it no decals


----------



## Chr0n1c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Dang it no decals









Yea poor us with no PayPal.


----------



## Cavi

Wish I had a T-Shirt or something I could wear around town...


----------



## srsparky32

noob question how do i go about getting decals from herE?


----------



## ACM

so we don't need to be stand by it? just a picture of it on our case?

How many submittions?

We post images here?


----------



## Hammerdin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsparky32* 
noob question how do i go about getting decals from herE?

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Awesome, I will have to get a shot this weekend, I have a great idea in mind









Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


noob question how do i go about getting decals from herE?


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hammerdin*


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


thanks hammerdin. decal prices are pretty cheap, i'll go for that.

EDIT: this space reserved for pictures once i get the decals.


----------



## Lord Xeb

My MacBook Pro has an OCN applique on it







Same goes for my desktop. I do not have a camera next to me but everyone who is have seen my laptop knows of OCN (as I almost always have my Mac with me lol). Actually, I get questions about it from people at Devry all the time. And it is always the same thing:

"What is Overclock.net?"
My answer:
"One of the best computer communities on the internet. We have pride in helping others with their computers and enjoy showing off ours! Anything and everything that is computer or even technology related comes up on our forums. We also have some of the best computer modders, overclockers, and forum staff on the internet!"

<.<

actually, I was thinking of putting one on my car at one point but decided against it (incase I crash my car or the weather may peel it off!).


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

Reserved for my photos.

Might get an OCN flame tattoo :-?


----------



## Cerberus

Reserved for pics.

Ill be taking and uploading mine tonight.

edit:

alrighty, here is my pics.


























i modded it by taking out the Thermaltake logo that glows blue as seen here.









put the ocn logo on the inside, drilled and mounted a red LED to make it glow/look like it was etched into the plastic.

Classic Full Tower FTW
OCN FTW


----------



## PathogenX

I need to work on cable management


----------



## FatalityxZ




----------



## Lige

Hm, may need to apply a bigger applique to my car. However, I have a smaller one mounted on my car. When I get the chance to take a picture, I will.


----------



## ACM

Yes... I drive a 2006 Pacifica.


My case decal


----------



## xToaDx




----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I never received my free lanyard!


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


I never received my free lanyard!


Wait another week or so (mail can be slow) and PM me if you don't get it


----------



## xToaDx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


I never received my free lanyard!


Yeah, I just got mine today.


----------



## catmmm

psh took this when I got them a while ago


----------



## CyberDruid

That's what I call representing


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


psh took this when I got them a while ago




















god...
you have tiny thumbs.


----------



## catmmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


That's what I call representing




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


god...
you have tiny thumbs.


Well I have tiny hands. lol


----------



## FatalityxZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*











Well I have tiny hands. lol


lol a woman on the intranetz?
no wai


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 









Well I have tiny hands. lol

That would do it.

Unless you were born with normal sized hands with tiny thumbs


also, updated my post with pics.

http://www.overclock.net/8177901-post16.html


----------



## bucdan

oh yea, wait till i represent in the classroom!


----------



## wannabe_OC




----------



## FieryCoD

Bring it often to the library, I'm sure people will know who I rep.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## savagebunny

Only gotz my cell phone


----------



## Socom

I represent!:










Note: I tried to get my lanyard, applique, and wallpaper all into 1 photo


----------



## systemaxd

I am still representing ~4yrs and counting








*got 2 of these long time ago for free no postage either







when admin was giving them away to whoever posted in the given topic. I think this sub fourm back around end of '05 - spring '07 can not find exact date.*


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## iandroo888




----------



## sav5716

I have three pictures, so they are in the spoiler so they don't take up the whole page. Didn't know how many I was supposed to post, so I got one of everything


----------



## tha d0ctor

my dice chiller needed a little lovin' from OCN










OCN is so cool it's frosty










too bad I'm gonna be in basic training in less than a week but im going to post my paypal just my email, I'll update my email in my profile (that is if I managed to win)

edit: updated paypal to my homepage, commence the bombardment of spambots and pr0n


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lol


----------



## BlankThis

My rig


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Time to get the appliques out! Will post back tomorrow


----------



## el gappo

If I could find my appliques I would stick one to my forehead







where are those damn things....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


If I could find my appliques I would stick one to my forehead







where are those damn things....


I would show mine off, I bought some for $1 but they got wet in the post and didn't work


----------



## admin

Looks amazing guys and gals!







So cool!


----------



## btwalter

hmm... guess it's time to take my side panel to the shop to have the logo custom painted on like I planned to do.







will drop it off tomorrow.


----------



## ACM

I changed my picture.
Yes that is my car.


----------



## phospholipid

give me till sunday, and ill have your pictures. itll be worth the wait!


----------



## Sno

Represent!!!What??? Yeah that's right!


----------



## Sin100

My rig from spookys UV pen mod.. (This pic is around 3 years old, I still have the same case with same sticker







)


----------



## Anth0789




----------



## admin

These pictures look great guys!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catmmm* 
psh took this when I got them a while ago



















Locks lovely as always









Sadly I only got one external OCN appliquÃ© and it failed since I thought they all where external and one had to be the test appliquÃ©









And this is the only one I have applied since I don't have transparent stuff.


----------



## xToaDx

I already posted my lanyard, but here's my old case.


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catmmm*


psh took this when I got them a while ago




















I have a new crush on that.......

Keyboard.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:













I'd tap... those keys.


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

here to represent







thanks admin again for the lanyard, love it!


----------



## Tank

Will post pics as soon as I can figure out why my camera is acting wonky on me


----------



## mortimersnerd

Lanyard with processor key chain - the only way to properly use the OCN lanyard.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Cell phone quality :\\... Represent to anyone in my office space!










Messy, Messy, Messy...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Here is me belaying my friend on our first ice climb wearing my helmet with the flame on it


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Here is me belaying my friend on our first ice climb wearing my helmet with the flame on it




























She looks like a good friend to have.









That looks like a lot of fun; I've never been ice climbing.


----------



## Sno

It kinda looks like a Target ad.









It does look fun though. I wish we could get some snow out here this year.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sno*


It kinda looks like a Target ad.









It does look fun though. I wish we could get some snow out here this year.


----------



## Sno

Well done fish.


----------



## wildfire99

i just got a crazy idea, hopefully i will come back and post the pic if i can snag it. ^_^


----------



## REDHAMMER999

once I get my Merc (an old proper one, not a new trashy one) I intend to have the OCN badge on back window and on gearstick and Pedals. Then if I ever finish college and get a proper job, some alloys for it with OCN & mercedes badge. Cos OCN is that classy kinda place!


----------



## Papa.Smurf




----------



## phospholipid

nice job everyone! i uploaded mine!


----------



## Moondz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*





















That's me! Excellent touch to the photo







Got a great laugh out of it!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moondz*


That's me! Excellent touch to the photo







Got a great laugh out of it!


No problem!! Any friend of Schubie is welcome here. Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## tha d0ctor

LOL @ target ad comment and the target pic, It kind of reminds me of the MW2 scene aswell, gotta go slay ruskis


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

rock climbing is so much fun, i wanna try ice climbing now after seeing that pic


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Finally found a place for the applique, and finally had time to take a picture and upload it (been kinda hectic of late







).


















I have a backwards Applique (words and logo are reversed), do I get bonus points if I stick it somewhere?

Edit: Rummaging through drawer, I have 2...

Proof (The left one is reverse, compare to the right -- I have 2 more like this):


----------



## ACM

I'm running to Walmart today.

Try and guess what I'm going to do.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I'm running to Walmart today.

Try and guess what I'm going to do.


I have no idea.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angmaar*


I have no idea.










I think he is going to run around with the appliques, sticking em on stuff and snapping a picture.

That's my opinion of what he means though.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


I think he is going to run around with the appliques, sticking em on stuff and snapping a picture.

That's my opinion of what he means though.


I might run to Walmart at night time and go the the doors that close @ 10:00 and slap some on.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I might run to Walmart at night time and go the the doors that close @ 10:00 and slap some on.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Angmaar*


pics or it didn't happen


I cannot go into the future..


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I cannot go into the future..


if you traveled @ 88 mph you will....


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


if you traveled @ 88 mph you will....


I need a Delorean.


----------



## phospholipid

I don't think posting them on private property is the best decision...


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I don't think posting them on private property is the best decision...

Then I'll do the bathrooms...

On the inside door so when people go they see it.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I don't think posting them on private property is the best decision...

I was going to say this also, I don't think admin and the property owner will be too happy.

Looks good guys! keep em coming!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
I was going to say this also, I don't think admin and the property owner will be too happy.

Looks good guys! keep em coming!









I'm i just wont do it...

Trying to think of a crazy place to put them.


----------



## sdla4ever

gahh its raining i cant get a pic of the huge one on my car, hopefully they dont pic the winer before i get back!


----------



## Moondz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


rock climbing is so much fun, i wanna try ice climbing now after seeing that pic










Do it up! It was an amazing experience and I will be doing much more of it


----------



## Mootsfox

The one on my laptop:


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*






































here are my entries for this month :]
yes that me.
yes, that's an applique above my bed.
yes, i have more appliques. one's on my car, but it's raining in San Diego!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*











Bring it often to the library, I'm sure people will know who I rep.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*













Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Finally found a place for the applique, and finally had time to take a picture and upload it (been kinda hectic of late







).


















I have a backwards Applique (words and logo are reversed), do I get bonus points if I stick it somewhere?

Edit: Rummaging through drawer, I have 2...

Proof (The left one is reverse, compare to the right -- I have 2 more like this):











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


The one on my laptop:











Dat hot


----------



## sdla4ever

mine


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:










Flame is backwards, and missing a piece?


----------



## flightsimnerd

Does it have to be a physical logo of ocn? Or could it be a picture involving my monitor which has overclock.net on it? It will be good.. I promise.lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's the first applique I used.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Flame is backwards, and missing a piece? 

yes lol that applique when it came was all messed up so after i finally got them separated i just had a flame and no little spot so i put it on the inside which happened to be backwards.

also got one on my macbook but the camera battery died so ehh


----------



## legoman786

I got my Applique on my car... I'll see if my sis can keep up with me while I'm weaving through traffic while taking clean pics of it.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Here's the first applique I used.










I have that same external HDD on my desk







How big is yours? Mine is 1TB


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I have that same external HDD on my desk







How big is yours? Mine is 1TB









500GB. It was an x-mas gift. I really needed to space to. This 250GB was becoming hard to manage.


----------



## Angmaar

I wish I had some sweet appliques to put on my computer/phone but I don't have any. I'll have to set up a pay pal and buy some.


----------



## sdla4ever

my second go around


----------



## woodpigeon4

I'm saving the rest of mine for when my '68 vitesse is restored and I can put them on the back window. However, here's 2 crappy phone pics of the one I have on my rig


----------



## metallicamaster3




----------



## Rebel4055

I just purchased a lanyard! I'll get pictures up when I receive it!


----------



## Awk34

How can i get lanyard/decals? are they free?


----------



## Adrienspawn

Horrible quality, but that's a lanyard attached to a Samsung Q1U UMPC.


----------



## king_play334

I think the OCN flame tattoo should be auto win. lol i'd get it if i could.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *king_play334* 
I think the OCN flame tattoo should be auto win. lol i'd get it if i could.

Weeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Well, I just got my lanyard from the ocn members of the world contest, so I will add that to my previous post later...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awk34* 
How can i get lanyard/decals? are they free?

http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Ocnewb

Here is my pics







. I love looking @ the OCN's decals glowing in white n red CCFL.
Pics were taken by my HTC TP2 so the quality is not very good







.
*
Pic of my Haf 922's left side w/ clear panel:
*









*Pic of my Haf 922's right side:*










*On my Samsung T260 monitor:*


----------



## burrbit

on the back of my laptop


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Just have to show em off! Thanks admin for the awsome contests, love em!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## BenRK

BenRK be representing y'all!


----------



## ghost55

when ever in a computer related situation, i never shut up about ocn. its not a decal for my compute4r, but it is almost as good


----------



## iamwardicus

Well, I got my little Applique pack and had some fun. Used the 1 large one, 2 of the regular small ones and I put the internal style one on the underside of my desk. I LIKE IT!
When I get my lanyard I'll add a pic of it to the mix.

UPDATE: Well, got my lanyard - and I have a 2nd one coming in March so I'm going to hold off on that particular picture. I still have to figure out where to put my last applique...


----------



## Monkey92




----------



## Swiftes

Proper had to climb onto my roof too!


----------



## tenchimuyo93

main rig









folding rig









Lan Server









got one on my sunfire but dont have an image of that and no way to get one anytime soon, kinda blew the motor due to a miss shift at the track....


----------



## Demented

I tell anyone who sees my new TV it's the special Overclock.net edition:










Check out the image full size and you can see it looks like it just belongs there: (bottom right if you don't see it)









I had also put one on the inside of my Antec 900:









Now I just need another to put on my lappy...


----------



## Goobers

*Whats the time mr wolf










IT'S OVERCLOCKIN TIME BOOYEAHH!!!

*cant see the numbers. that's cause its always overclocking time. *

*reppin ocn every morning i wake up.


----------



## el gappo

LMAO goobers that quality














My head is blocking the applique but I'm browsing ocn as always lol


----------



## Darkknight512

That's the front panel cover for my computer, its on the second slot from the top now.

I also have some appliques that I am putting on my robot for the competition, I will post pics when it's on, the chassis is not done yet.


----------



## hitman1985

friends rig, they dont leave my house without a batch









here's mine :


----------



## eseb1

Here is my sig rig with the Overclock.net badge

































Edit: yes I know, the ad on Overclock.net does not show, I think Chrome automatically did it, the one on the top of the pages still shows though.


----------



## Rebel4055

Mah entry!


----------



## flightsimnerd

Just got my decals in the mail









Dont have a very good camera but heres my entry.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey look, I have a blue acer as well


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Customized mousepad and lanyard attached to my keys!


----------



## IamWedge

Well, I thought this was just perfect to do. I finally come up with something. Yes... thats the name of my ship in game. The U.S.S. OVERCLOCK.NET in Star Trek Online Hehehe Look..... notice the highlight colors of the ship as well.


----------



## Capwn

Seemed like an appropriate place for the logo


----------



## Rockr69

Yes, the guitar is overclocked.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IamWedge*


Well, I thought this was just perfect to do. I finally come up with something. Yes... thats the name of my ship in game. Hehehe Look..... notice the highlight colors of the ship as well.



















Wedge - this is awesome! If I knew of more people that played WoW on the Velen server I'd start up an OCN guild on there....


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 




































here are my entries for this month :]
yes that me.
yes, that's an applique above my bed.
yes, i have more appliques. one's on my car, but it's raining in San Diego!


I suggest this guy should win...


----------



## sintricate




----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Representation


----------



## blooder11181

where i need to get stickers and other stuff


----------



## Rockr69

Overclock.net store.


----------



## ColdRush

I need to get an applique for my rear window in my car.


----------



## mayhem-pc

I just ordered my pack !!!!! I cant wait


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Another submission


----------



## advanceagent




----------



## KingMaddog




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*












^ Deserves a win.


----------



## Angmaar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*












Overclock your microwave!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*












Now that's where you know everyone will see


----------



## Joey:)

I need to get my some stickers


















I'l probably print this one on some sticker paper thing... whats the word?


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I'l probably print this one on some sticker paper thing... whats the word?


Vinyl?


----------



## Joey:)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Vinyl?

No, just paper, wich you can print on.


----------



## iamwardicus

Ok KingMaddog - that's a place where the OCN name will not be ignored! It'll be interesting to see who wins the first round of this little contest


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Another submission










I may be blind, but, I don't see a shout out anywhere Schubie.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


I may be blind, but, I don't see a shout out anywhere Schubie.










Helmet


----------



## StormX2

Man I have been trying to get OCN Appliques forever


----------



## metallicamaster3

The front:









The back:


----------



## GOTFrog

On th top deck of this









was this









and pretty much all over the ship


----------



## Ezygroove

I'll give it a go! Probably not as good as some on here though!!


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys - sorry for the delay in announcing February's winner! For raw enthusiasm and having the OCN logo on, well, everything...







February's prize goes to phospholipid!

Dont worry - if you've already posted, you're not out of the running for March! We'll keep reviewing the entire thread each time we select a winner.

Thanks for representing OCN! It is awesome to see the places logos have ended up!


----------



## Volcom13

Can't wait till I get my friend's DSLR so I can take some sexy shots.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


I may be blind, but, I don't see a shout out anywhere Schubie.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Helmet


^This


----------



## CapDubOh

Overclocked Rex!


----------



## Ulver

Just had some few appliques that I got from the "Members of the World contest" - Thanks OCN - so, here they are!


















My car: 1997' Nissan Stagea (yeah, where do they get these names anyway!?) 2.5L, straight 6, 24Valve, 200bhp, multi-link independent suspension, magnesium-alloy wheels, ABS disc brakes on all wheels, traction control and 4WD. Top speed= limited to 170Kph







. 0-100Kph= 6.5 seconds. This is actually a kind of Nissan GTR touring wagon made in the 90's, quite popular in JP and Australia.









No you're not blind, no OCN in this pic, but wait:



















Wish I had a bigger one








Anyway, I can bet this is the only car in Japan representing OCN









And my rig of course!


----------



## IrDewey

My xbox. Woo!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CapDubOh*


Overclocked Rex!






good car 
i drive oper corsa swing (small letter not big) eco engine 1000cc from my parents


----------



## Joey:)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 

My xbox. Woo!

Oh noes! Modern warfail alert!


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

Some of my stuff I guess.


----------



## Sganet86

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CapDubOh* 
Overclocked Rex!





OC the boost on that subie yo!







Subaru FTW!


----------



## TheLastPriest

That settles it, gotta buy some logo's and do some decorating. Only shout out I have done is at the end of my youtube video showing off my pc


----------



## dcshoejake

Alright, I slapped a 12 foot decal onto the space shuttle but I don't have pics. Can I let this one slide?


----------



## Chipp

Any more last-minute entries for March? New winner picked tomorrow!


----------



## Rockr69

I got one


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I got one


Wow! Nice car, man!
A classic!


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ulver*


Wow! Nice car, man!
A classic!










Thanks! I love me my Z cars. Hopefully the judges will appreciate the OCN logo representin' some love on the back of the original japanese tuner car


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Thanks! I love me my Z cars. Hopefully the judges will appreciate the OCN logo representin' some love on the back of the original japanese tuner car

















Where did u get that big flame? Do they sell that here at OCN!? I live in Japan and if you check the last page of this thread, u can see that I have a Nissan as well, a touring wagon but quite fast and very nice too. But I just could add a small applique that I've got from OCN...








Well anyway, 280Z ftw


----------



## Rockr69

OCN store. The big flame came with the small applique. It was a PITA to get off the backing paper, but worth it. I love Nissans and Datsuns, but c'mon man it's a wagon! LOL,JK. My wife's car was a Nissan Sentra wagon when I met her. That little trooper won me over and I've been a fan ever since.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
OCN store. The big flame came with the small applique. It was a PITA to get off the backing paper, but worth it. I love Nissans and Datsuns, but c'mon man it's a wagon! LOL,JK. My wife's car was a Nissan Sentra wagon when I met her. That little trooper won me over and I've been a fan ever since.

Heheh, yeah...
I have a family so a wagon is handy.
But it ain't no ordinary wagon man:


YouTube- stagea no drift


----------



## Rebel4055

Wish there was more time. I could get a pretty cool shot.


----------



## Ulver

btw, where is the OCN store!? I can't find it on OCN main...








I must be dumber than I thought


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
btw, where is the OCN store!? I can't find it on OCN main...








I must be dumber than I thought










Here ya go...

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...appliques.html


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
btw, where is the OCN store!? I can't find it on OCN main...








I must be dumber than I thought









http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


Thanks!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to March's winner, Goobers!







This time around we picked random numbers between 1 and the final number of posts until we found a post that had OCN-reppin' pictures, and happened upon his great alarm clock set.

This is one of the most enjoyable contest threads to read through in a long time - well done guys!

Goobers, send me a PM to work out your prize.


----------



## PizzaMan

Gratz Goobers!!


----------



## Ulver

Wow, congrats Goober! u lucky bastard!


----------



## Campo

Ewww Goobs! Haha nah nice work man.


----------



## legoman786

Over hurr.


----------



## wazz

how can one get an OCN decal /applique ?


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wazz*


how can one get an OCN decal /applique ?


U can buy them here => last page's post


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

My netbook


----------



## muels7

Here is my first entry. I plan on buying some better ones in the future.


----------



## Aestylis

Here's mine,


----------



## nicko42004200

im in wallpaper baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jfizz84

My 800D all repped out for the OCN!!! My wallpaper, and self-made OCN avatar!!!

EDIT: HAHA! Should probably be a 56k warning on this thread. Was even kinda bumpy for my hi speed cable.


----------



## blooder11181

still waiting for mine appliques


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfizz84*


My 800D all repped out for the OCN!!! My wallpaper, and self-made OCN avatar!!!

EDIT: HAHA! Should probably be a 56k warning on this thread. Was even kinda bumpy for my hi speed cable.


Where did you get that wallpaper???? I want a copy of it!


----------



## Volcom13




----------



## jfizz84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamwardicus* 
Where did you get that wallpaper???? I want a copy of it!

Got the snazzy wallpaper from Dom_sufc. Very talented huh?! Here is the thread here where he posted...

http://www.overclock.net/art-graphic...er-i-made.html

But you can't have it...Its mine now!







And how about my avatar too, pretty sweet...that guy needs a raise right there...!


----------



## blooder11181

i have them
1Âº desktop
2Âº laptop
3Âº ........................my airsoft gun
4Âº my dads car
pics soon


----------



## blooder11181

sorry for this but how do i apply them?


----------



## Chipp

For bravely placing an applique where no applique shall go (inside an Xbox!), April's winner is IrDewey!


----------



## blooder11181

here are my pics (nokia 5300)
some are bad









http://www.overclock.net/album.php?albumid=2655


----------



## driftingforlife

i have just orded some stickers and a lanyard but i will have to wait for them so i cut one out for the time being.


----------



## Goobers

Oh hey I won...







. I posted here but havent checked back because I never win stuff.

THANKS YOU.


----------



## KingMaddog

I have the perfect place for an applique... Pic coming soon.


----------



## Ulver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


i have just orded some stickers and a lanyard but i will have to wait for them so i cut one out for the time being.


haha, Jeremy, Richard and James








Love those 3 idiot blokes!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *driftingforlife* 
i have just orded some stickers and a lanyard but i will have to wait for them so i cut one out for the time being.




















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
haha, Jeremy, Richard and James








Love those 3 idiot blokes!

top gear
discovery channel


----------



## SKI_VT

Do you Think ill win if i tag the back of a Police Car?

Lol What do you guys Think?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SKI_VT* 
Do you Think ill win if i tag the back of a Police Car?

Lol What do you guys Think?

dont no
using one on my airsoft


----------



## savagebunny

Brake cleaner does a toll.... but it looks good when your not close up


----------



## ColdRush

Represent!



















I'll take pics of car dashboard next time I go for a ride.

EDIT:

Car Pics



















Edit #2:

Netbook Represent! (It's overclocked too!)










Edit #3:

Boot Splash Represent!










Edit #4:
Leather netbook represent!


----------



## ira-k

OCN on my DICE pot and I use the lanyard for my rig light (Mini-Mag)


----------



## wazz

best i can do for now


----------



## driftingforlife

i got my stuff.


----------



## iamwardicus

I would hang my lanyard (with the WoW authenticator) off my dogs neck but he'd probably not forgive me 

Good luck to everyone for the May Drawing!


----------



## Caylee

Me and StormX2 really want some Appliques and stuff, Lanyard especially.


----------



## Goobers

Because OCN was nice enough to choose my picture of my clock







. I thought Id share a few more for good times sake.



















HAI FAIVE ocn.


----------



## genji

So, If I were to get a tattoo of the OCN flame would that be a guaranteed $100?







Also, if one were to do this, is there a chance they would be picked a few more times, because last time I checked tattoo's cost more than $100 dollars.


----------



## Jo0




----------



## Cerberus

may, june, july?


----------



## jfizz84

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cerberus* 
may, june, july?

Thats what I was wondering. This still going on OP.


----------



## Cerberus

bmup


----------



## Cerberus

hdnxzvcmxzfgfjDKM


----------



## ascaii

a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## lawrencendlw

I had some plaques made to occupy 2 of my 5.25" bays Both of which should be on their way to me very very shortly and I will update the pics when they are installed but for now a preview....



















I might add that unless I want to populate 4 of my bays I can only have 1 of these in at a time. Besides It wouldn't look nice with both of them installed. I also have some appliques coming my way also so those too will be representing.


----------



## Deadric8

contest is cool...dont realy care about it tho just want some of those decals...







i like this site...most fun i've had on a forum in a long time..and what game/program is that from ascaii?


----------



## gibz117

where do i get the decals from. i got two, but i dont remember how. i need more. i also want a lanyard, where do i get them.


----------



## jfizz84

The OCN store.


----------



## ascaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deadric8* 
contest is cool...dont realy care about it tho just want some of those decals...







i like this site...most fun i've had on a forum in a long time..and what game/program is that from ascaii?

the Sprite was built block by block in Minecraft.
Blue material is water, had to plaster glass around so it wouldnt flood out.^^


----------



## JoshuaaT




----------



## Baskt_Case

I'd like to introduce Abby. She's an avid overclocker at just 6 months of age, a huge supporter of [email protected], and my biggest cheerleader. She's been known to fall asleep during some major voltage tweak sessions, but she's always rooting me on with a smile and a slobber!









P.S. Sorry guys, couldn't pick just one!


----------



## srsparky32

cute kid baskt case









raise her to be into computers and overclocking


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

is this still going on or no?


----------



## JorgyBaby

I promoted OCN today









I had an exam and I had my red folding edition lanyard with a memory stick on it. I gave it to the invigilator going into the exam and he hung it right at the front over a hand rail leading up some stairs onto the stage. Couldn't get a picture as I was in an exam but it looked cool looking up.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Okay, so I didn't realize until after I printed them that we had an OCN store (despite my searches I couldn't find it until I found this topic). At the same time, I didn't realize that there was a contest for promoting OCN, I was just trying to find the right forum to post this. I wasn't aware there was a monthly award for this kind of think, I just wanted to represent OCN


----------



## tombom

That looks totally shopped lol


----------



## Ocnewb

...lol that looks shopped to me as well







.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom;12783813*
> That looks totally shopped lol


Okay... well it isn't. lol.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Are you guys looking at the enlarged pictures or the tiny one's? Because it isn't photoshopped, that's my car, and my bumper sticker.


----------



## Campo

Just looks like a very **** sticker to me.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Well, at least you didn't say it was shopped.


----------



## SEN_ONE

You sound like a glass half full kind of guy. Cheers.


----------



## Campo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet;12783953*
> Well, at least you didn't say it was shopped.


Haha well, I'm a signwriter and I really hate seeing dodgy **** like that so.


----------



## Flying Toilet

I did the best that I could to make something that wasn't readily available. It actually looks better in person than the picture dictates. Plus I respect your opinion, and figured you weren't trying to offend me in the first place. I just don't see why everybody is so quick to say things are photoshopped when clearly they aren't! lol.


----------



## Campo

Fair enough man. Did you print it with a inkjet printer? lol


----------



## Flying Toilet

Duh!


----------



## TitaniumClocker

I can see their point.. it DOES look shooped LOL


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TitaniumClocker*


I can see their point.. it DOES look shooped LOL


My thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Flying Toilet

What do you want me to do to prove it isn't photoshopped?


----------



## TitaniumClocker

is it a sticker or a magnet?

and honestly, I believe you, but I was just saying I can see why they think it looks shopped... there's inconsistent blur around the edges of the close-up pic which really does look like it was a crappy photoshop job lol

jusssayin


----------



## Flying Toilet

It's a bumper sticker.


----------



## gcampton

OH WTH!!, I have a tattoo of the logo on my genitals.... Obviously I can't take a pic... you know, porn and all, it's kind of private. Do I win?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gcampton;13095456*
> OH WTH!!, I have a tattoo of the logo on my genitals.... Obviously I can't take a pic... you know, porn and all, it's kind of private. Do I win?


apeless


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gcampton*


oh wth!!, i have a tattoo of the logo on my genitals.... Obviously i can't take a pic... You know, porn and all, it's kind of private. Do i win?


W T Ffffff


----------



## PCSarge

wish i had an OCN decal for my tower...it goes to so many lans i could probably sell OCN as a product lol


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I am disappointed to say that my [email protected] lanyard is the only Overclock.net related paraphernalia I own. Don't judge me


----------



## ColdRush

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I am disappointed to say that my [email protected] lanyard is the only Overclock.net related paraphernalia I own. Don't judge me



















Is that red?







I only have black and white =.=


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo




----------



## VW_TDI_02

It isn't the best picture considering it is from my phone... But I just got my lanyard today and I'll be repping OCN all over the Virginia Tech Campus

















[Edit]
Anyone want to help me with some chemistry??


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I know this contest is probably defunct now, but...


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13222046*
> I know this contest is probably defunct now, but...


as much as I want/need the $
I'd vote for your pic
it's a nice one


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo*


as much as I want/need the $
I'd vote for your pic 
it's a nice one


Thanks







Although given the lack of updates, I don't think this contest is going on anymore.


----------



## Mongol

Note the avatar.

I'll be pimpin' that cap at the NY Autoshow this Saturday.









Don't care if the contest is over...reppin' my e-homies!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

I have a OCN sticker on the back window of my pickup truck. AND on my ps3 system.
Will post pictures tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Heres my entree! I could really use the money towards gas







. Doubt it'll happen lol, it been over a year


----------



## KingMaddog

Got a new ride(Chevy HHR) and I found a couple of appliques I had lying around and decided to put one on each side window in the back.


----------



## Hukkel

Is this like planking on Facebook? The weirder the better?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I wish I'd gotten a picture with me and my netbook in it while I was using it at the overclocking even at Micrcenter, but I didn't













































Everyone there got to see it over the two days


----------



## Tatakai All

This thread is pretty old but it doesn't hurt trying.


----------



## n1helix

Not sure why this thread died. Bump in any case.

Here's to representing OCN from the top of Mt. Whitney, the highest mountain in the Con US.


----------



## Assimilator87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I wish I'd gotten a picture with me and my netbook in it while I was using it at the overclocking even at Micrcenter, but I didn't


WTH!? We *never* do cool stuff like that at my Micro Center.


----------



## Ramzinho

i did this way before the Lanyard. i deserve to win.
Check the date on the pic


----------



## InsideJob

Is this enough OCN on one desk









Assuming (hoping) this thread's going to return from the dead.


----------

